# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  El proyecto Almacena de Red Eléctrica culmina satisfactoriamente su primer año en pruebas

## Jonasino

> 12.03.2015
> Proyecto de I+D+i instalado en Carmona (Sevilla)





> El proyecto Almacena, pionero en Europa, cuenta con una inversión de más de 3,5 millones de euros
>     Durante el 2014, esta tecnología ha almacenado y devuelto al sistema el equivalente al consumo de 100.000 hogares durante más de cinco horas
> 
> El proyecto Almacena, en el que Red Eléctrica de España ha invertido más de 3,5 millones de euros, ha culminado satisfactoriamente su primer año en servicio, en el que la compañía ha realizado 180 ciclos diarios de carga y descarga total de este sistema de almacenamiento electroquímico de energía eléctrica. Las pruebas desarrolladas durante el 2014 han sido realizadas por Red Eléctrica para evaluar la utilidad de este tipo de tecnologías.
> 
> Con una potencia de 1 megavatio (MW) y una capacidad de 3 megavatios hora (MWh), este sistema de almacenamiento electroquímico se instaló en el 2013 en la subestación de Carmona 220/400 kilovoltios (kV), en la provincia de Sevilla, y tiene una capacidad similar a la de 600.000 baterías típicas de smartphones. Con el proyecto Almacena, Red Eléctrica ha dado los primeros pasos para validar técnicamente las oportunidades de mejora en la garantía del suministro y en la eficiencia energética, apostando por una mayor integración de la generación renovable en el sistema.
> 
> El sistema de almacenamiento, que ha sido desarrollado según las especificaciones de Red Eléctrica, está situado dentro de un contenedor de 16 metros de largo que contiene 9.856 celdas prismáticas de ión-litio, que se agrupan en 704 módulos y estos, a su vez, en 32 racks o bastidores. Gracias a un sistema de control diseñado específicamente para Red Eléctrica, el sistema está preparado para almacenar la energía en aquellas ocasiones en las que no puede ser absorbida por el sistema por falta de demanda; es decir, permite almacenar energía en el periodo valle de la curva de la demanda (horas del día con menor actividad industrial y consumo, generalmente, por la noche) para utilizarla según requerimientos del sistema, en otro momento.
> 
> ...




Fuente REE

----------

Varanya (15-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> El proyecto consiste en la instalación en campo de un sistema de almacenamiento de energía, en concreto una batería prismática de ión-litio con una potencia de en torno a 1 MW y una capacidad de al menos 3 MWh, con el objetivo de evaluar las capacidades y características técnicas que presenta actualmente este tipo de instalaciones como herramienta para mejorar la eficiencia de la operación de los sistemas eléctricos.
> 
> Actuación:
> 
> El sistema de almacenamiento se ha instalado en la subestación de Carmona 400/220kV y está constituido por el equipo de almacenamiento electroquímico, el sistema convertidor, los sistemas de comunicación y control y una aplicación de usuario. Para poder ser supervisado y controlado en todo momento, el sistema se conectará con los sistemas de comunicación de Red Eléctrica. El sistema de almacenamiento se ha instalado en un contenedor de 16 metros de largo que contiene 30 racks de celdas prismáticas de ión-litio.
> 
> El proyecto consta de una primera fase en la que se probarán dos funcionalidades orientadas a favorecer la integración de renovables y a la mejora de los servicios de operación (modulación de la curva de carga y regulación potencia-frecuencia). En fases posteriores la instalación servirá como plataforma de pruebas con objeto de evaluar la posible aportación de esta tecnología a otros servicios de operación, al incremento de la flexibilidad de las redes, a la estabilidad del sistema, etc.
> 
> Durante todo el proyecto se recogerán y analizarán parámetros clave del sistema con el fin de evaluar técnica y económicamente las capacidades de la tecnología seleccionada.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.ree.es/es/red21/idi/proye...yecto-almacena

----------

Varanya (15-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Fuente: http://www.ree.es/es/red21/idi/proye...yecto-almacena

----------

Varanya (15-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Es decir, que es como la pila doméstica que va a lanzar Tesla pero a lo bestia.
Sólo que para la pila de Tesla ya están maniobrando para legislar y prohibirla o gravarla a impuestos, y ésta, aparte de pagarla nosotros nos encarecerá la luz a los que utilizamos tarifas discriminadas.

Unos sí y otros no, como siempre.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Un poco mas de informacion:
proyecto_Almacena_ES.pdf
Fuente: REE

----------

Varanya (15-mar-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Está bien, todo lo que sean proyectos de I+D+i adelante.

Aunque hoy por hoy, el mejor sistema de almacenamiento de energía a gran escala, siguen siendo embalses reversibles.

----------

Varanya (15-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hoy por hoy y creo que por lo menos a medio plazo.
otra cosa son las domésticas. Eso creo que pronto será posible.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Aunque hoy por hoy, el mejor sistema de almacenamiento de energía a gran escala, siguen siendo embalses reversibles.


Por su directa relación con el tema, pongo una presentación divulgativa de Iberdrola de hace poco mas de un año

01-Almacenamiento-de-Energia-mediante-bombeo-Iberdrola.pdf

----------

Varanya (15-mar-2015)

----------

